# What is a "rain cape?"



## rochrunner (Jul 11, 2006)

In a number of British articles, videos, etc. they sometimes refer to having a "rain cape" as a piece of essential gear to take along on a ride or whatever. Is this the same as what in the U.S we would call just a "rain jacket" or is it more like what we'd call a "poncho?"


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Even though I'm English, I wasn't sure either, but google has the answer


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

It's a packable jacket.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

It's essentially a rain jacket with only a water proof shell with no insulation.

Endura fs-260 rain cape
Review: Endura FS260-Pro Adrenaline Race Cape | road.cc


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

The op is asking about the _English_ usage of the term "rain cape" which this piece makes clear is a waterproof poncho

Use a Waterproof Cycling Cape or Poncho to Stay Dry on Your Bike


----------

